# Dans mail boite mail "sur mon mac"



## kinon2 (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans mail et dans la corbeille il y a une boite mail nommée "sur mon mac". 
Lorsque je veux supprimer les messages présents dans  les corbeilles de tous mes comptes je dois effectuer deux fois le vidage car le premier n'efface pas les doubles qui se trouvent dans cette boite dont je ne comprends pas l'utilité.

merci de m'expliquer


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2013)

Avant d'aller plus loin c'est toi qui doit expliquer un peu mieux


de quelles corbeilles tu parles
il y en a plusieurs
dans Mail et sur le mac

*de quel type de compte du parles
POP ou imap

(en IMAP, l'architecure dans Mail est plus élaborée)

ps en passant Sur mon mac  c'est la zone où sont  les boites aux lettres de rangement -que l'utilisateur crée - pour archiver les messages ( HORS reception - envoyés)
il est vivement recommandé de ne PAS garder les boites aux lettres reception - envoyés trop remplies- ca peut ralentir mail- et d'archiver 
exactement comme ta boite aux lettres d'immeuble
si tu n' enleves pas du courrier elle finit par etre pleine et le facteur a du mal à y glisser le courrier où alors en forcant ( et chiffonnant)


----------



## kinon2 (15 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Avant d'aller plus loin c'est toi qui doit expliquer un peu mieux
> 
> 
> de quelles corbeilles tu parles
> ...


 les comptes sont IMAP.
La corbeille dont je parle (sur mon mac) est située dans l'ensemble des corbeilles des comptes elle contient l'ensemble des messages que j'ai placé dans les corbeilles des différents comptes.
Tu parles d'archiver les messages mais de quelle manière?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2013)

c'est anormal !

--
Normalement tu as
En haut la partie  Mail.ap
avec
Reception brouillons envoyés , corbeille ( dont certaines corbeilles imap)

en dessous 
"sur mon mac"
(les BAL d'archivages sur le mac)

en bas la partie purement imap
avec les boites aux lettres refletant celles du compte en ligne
(présentations variables selon le service utilisé)

exemple pris sur le site Apple







--
le mieux serait que tu montres une image de la colonne de gauche , que bien entendu tu héberges sur un site d'images (les bons donnent directement des balises pour forum)


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

salut pascal

moi j'ai plusieurs corbeilles et boites "envoyés" pour le même compte (voir capture)

je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> salut pascal
> 
> moi j'ai plusieurs corbeilles et boites "envoyés" pour le même compte (voir capture)
> 
> je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi


En IMAP l'organisation dans Mail  est  un peu speciale

elle depend  à la fois 

1-de l'architecure Mail usuelle ( partie du haut inchangeable)
ET

2- de la partie du bas ( imap ) 


partie imap qui elle même dépend 
*des facons dont fonctionne chaque service imap
(chaque service a ses particularités en terme d'organisation et les presentations different d'un service à un autre  )
*des réglages effectués par l'utilisateur
 -dans Mail
(l'option utiliser cette bal pour )
- dans le compte en ligne

Mail Imap a une presentation qui peut parfois prêter à confusion
Mais ca marche et synchronise ce qui est le plus important


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais ca marche et synchronise ce qui est le plus important



je te l'accorde

mais c'est déroutant

je pense que c'est dû au fait que chaque fournisseur "nomme" différemment ses dossiers et que cela n'est pas 100% compatible avec chaque client de messagerie (d'où la présence de "trash" et "sent" par exemple, qui ne se "remplissent" que lorsque je me sers du webmail. 

Bon we


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2013)

et c'est encore plus compliqué si  un même message a un multitag- labels multiples conjoints (comme chez gmail)
Mail le montre  dans plusieurs dossiers
(comme un même  morceau  dans plusieurs playlists itunes)

divers options pour alléger:
avec certains services tu peux exclure des BAL de la synchro
ca permet d'alleger y compris visuellement
(=> bal pas montrées dans Mail)
Et dans Mail tu peux assigner des BAL pour les brouillons -envoyes spam -corbeille

Mail et imap c'est pas encore top en terme d'ergonomie
( certains autres clients se sont engouffrés dans la brèche)

mais même dans Mail avec quelques règles , des BAL intelligentes
 et  en parallèle des réglages en ligne on peut organiser les choses de facon claire pour soi
(c'est ca le plus important: soi)


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

heureusement que tout cela doit être simple :sleep:

tata jacqueline et tonton robert ne seront pas encore témoins de l'informatique pour tous, malheureusement

merci pour les explications


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> heureusement que tout cela doit être simple :sleep:


c'est une des raisons qui ont poussé des développeurs à élaborer d'autres clients
il y en a même certains qui sont plus specifiquement adaptés à tel ou tel service



> tata jacqueline et tonton robert ne seront pas encore témoins de l'informatique pour tous, malheureusement


oh si , ils sont témoins
comparé à il y a 10-15 ans c'est vraiment BEAUCOUP  plus à la portée de tous, va donc mettre un newbie  en 2013 devant un vieil  OS genre W98, il hurle et personne l'entend
( car le reglage son  micro est foiré)


et puis, au pire ils peuvent etre..._ témoins assistés_, c'est très à la mode

(boutade)


----------

